# Nicely Done



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Excellent! Wish I could of been there but I had teacher orientation at school. I am hoping to make it next year. It is in PA right?


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

yes West chester university i believe


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I 2nd Jeff - a very well done conference. I just got home today and have yet to unpack my 5 new books. We've a long winter ahead of us and I have much reading and studying to do if I'm going to take that Master Beekeeper exam next year!


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree.. Excellent conference and excellent location.


----------

